# Questions sur les packages Gentoo

## Jean-Francois

Comment voir la liste des fichiers installés lors de l'emerge d'un programme ?

Si j'unmerge un programme comment savoir si d'autres programme encore installés ont besoin de lui ?

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> Comment voir la liste des fichiers installés lors de l'emerge d'un programme ?

 

Avant de l'emerger ? Tu peux pas.

Après ? Dans le répertoire /var/db/pkg/, tu as une arborescence des packages installés. La liste des fichiers d'un package est dans le fichier CONTENTS.

Par exemple, pour lister les fichiers de mozilla :

```
cat /var/db/pkg/net-www/mozilla-1.1-r1/CONTENTS
```

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> Si j'unmerge un programme comment savoir si d'autres programme encore installés ont besoin de lui ?

 

Tu peux pas. Les dépendances ne sont gérées que dans un sens.

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Quote:*   

> Après ? Dans le répertoire /var/db/pkg/, tu as une arborescence des packages installés. La liste des fichiers d'un package est dans le fichier CONTENTS.
> 
> 

 

Merci, ça peut etre utile.

 *Quote:*   

> Les dépendances ne sont gérées que dans un sens.

 

Ca c'est franchement pas cool  :Sad:  . Même les RPM le font...

Bon je vais peut-être me garder une RH ou une Debian dans un coin, surtout que les compilations avec Gentoo sont encore un peu aléatoire.... (J'ai déjà pas mal de programes qui ne passent pas : Postgresql, Gtoaster, et j'en oublie. Et ça ne fait que 3 jours que je me reconstitue un système digne de ce nom sous Gentoot, alors je suis encore loin d'avoir compiler tout ce qu'il me faudra...).

----------

## Koala[3K]

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> Comment voir la liste des fichiers installés lors de l'emerge d'un programme ?

 

Tu peux installer le package gentoolkit. Après tu aura un utilitaire qpkg qui te permet de faire des multitudes de recherches, tris, etc.. Pour la liste des fichiers, c'est : qpkg -l nom_du_package

Pour plus d'info regarde le manpage. (man qpkg)

 *Quote:*   

> Si j'unmerge un programme comment savoir si d'autres programme encore installés ont besoin de lui ?

 

emerge -ope nom_du_package

Pour plus d'info en général, oublie pas de regarder l'aide qui est fournie avec chaque programme (genre emerge --help ou man emerge).

----------

## pounard

oué d' un autre coté si tu unmerge un prog dont d' autres avait besoin tu t' en rend compte super vite, et avce un ccache d' installé, la recompilation du prog en question te prendra a peine quelques secondes....

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> (J'ai déjà pas mal de programes qui ne passent pas : Postgresql, Gtoaster, et j'en oublie. Et ça ne fait que 3 jours que je me reconstitue un système digne de ce nom sous Gentoot, alors je suis encore loin d'avoir compiler tout ce qu'il me faudra...).

 

Si t'as des problêmes pour installer despackages, essaie de faire un emerge glibc.

Après quelques heures (pour mon PII 350 en tout cas) de compile tout devrait aller mieux. En tout cas ça a très bien fonctionné chez moi...

----------

## dioxmat

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Les dépendances ne sont gérées que dans un sens. 
> 
> Ca c'est franchement pas cool :( . Même les RPM le font...
> ...

 

normal : les rpms, c'est des dependances physiques sur des fichiers et non pas virtuelles sur des packages. ce qui rend dailleurs les rpms tres relou quand tu installes des trucs a la main a cote.

nota : sinon, je te conseille l'excellent gentoolkit, a emerger d'urgence pour controler un peu plus facilement emerge et tous les ptits details subtils.

----------

## sergio

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon je vais peut-être me garder une RH ou une Debian dans un coin, surtout que les compilations avec Gentoo sont encore un peu aléatoire.... (J'ai déjà pas mal de programes qui ne passent pas : Postgresql, Gtoaster, et j'en oublie. Et ça ne fait que 3 jours que je me reconstitue un système digne de ce nom sous Gentoot, alors je suis encore loin d'avoir compiler tout ce qu'il me faudra...).

 

J'ai eu aussi ce genre de problème mais c'est souvent parce que l'aboréscence portarge n'était pas à jour (emerge rsync oublié) ou parce que ma version de portage n'était plus à jour...

 Je m'en suis sortit avec :

	emerge rsync

	emerge -u portage

	emerge <prog_qui_plantait>u

Il faut pas oublier qu'avec Gentoo les ebuilds bougent tous les jours (patches ajoutés, dépendances modifiées, etc...) et donc il faut pas hésiter à relencer un emerge plus tard dans la journée si il a planté : le script de compilation a souvent été corrigé entre temps surtout si c'est une application populaire utilisée par un grand nombre de personne...

Quand à Redhat et Mandrake, certaines compilation sont aussi aléatoires de temps en temps... tout va bien tant qu'on utilise les RPMS compilés mais si on veut se faire une compilation sur mesure à partir des sources c'est pas toujours aussi facile qu'avec Gentoo

A+

----------

